# Backfire on decel and super hot exhaust



## stinkistbink (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. I inherited a 1986 non turbo and have been working on it all spring. New timing belt, fan belts, shocks, exhaust, etc. Also set the timing. It had newer looking plugs, (white) wires, and rotor so I left them alone. It is running OK but backfires on deceleration and the muffler is blistering hot. The temp gauge stays in the middle, but it still seems like a lean condition? Or is this normal? Shouldn't the plugs be tan? It was doing before I did all the work too. If this is not normal, what would cause it? Any input would be great. 

Thank you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

retarded timing will do that. did you set the belt timing correctly? regardless of what the ignition timing is.


----------



## stinkistbink (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yeah the belt is perfect. I checked and double checked. Timing is at 20 degrees after TDC. Maybe I should bring it to 15 or 10?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

20 degrees *AFTER* TDC?
That would be "retarded timing"...severely retarded.
Sure you don't mean BEFORE TDC?


----------



## stinkistbink (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I am retarded. I meant BEFORE TDC.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the usual suspects don't pan any results, make sure someone didn't gut the catalytic converter.


----------

